# LEEK meet (London East,Essex,Kent)On the 4th June



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................
www.bluewater.co.uk 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 4th June 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

Forum members attending: 

1. _TT_ heHornster
2. BAMTT
3. Nando
4. Renton72
5. Donners
6. genocidalduck
7. Nolive (Poss)
8. skinster6
9. dave_uk
10. Rayrush1
11.jandrews (poss)
12.ttmonkey (poss)
13.a18eem
14.Hornsters mate from work with his S4 (after a vagcom check if poss)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Count me in ! Good to meet everyone tonight at last  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Count me in ! Good to meet everyone tonight at last  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


We didn't scare you off then?? :lol:  :wink:

Your the first on the list matey 8)


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Count me in ! Good to meet everyone tonight at last  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Nice to meet you Tony.

Stick me down please horny. Im off to read readers drives! 

Chris


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Yep - should be able to make this one old fella


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Yep - should be able to make this one old fella


Old fella!! 

Your on the list :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in ! Good to meet everyone tonight at last  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Wonder what jamies upto right now......his back wheels perhaps .. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your on the list to mate :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Yep - should be able to make this one old fella
> ...


sorry  young fella :roll: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Add me please!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Wonder what jamies upto right now......his back wheels perhaps .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Put me down 

Sorry No pics Horny


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll try and make a very brief appearance at this meet. I'm staying down on Otford that week so may be on my way home with the family (Renault Grand Scenic I'm afraid - not the TT  ) If time (and missus :roll: ) allow, I might drop by and say hello


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Put me down
> 
> Sorry No pics Horny


Bugger!!!! :?  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> I'll try and make a very brief appearance at this meet. I'm staying down on Otford that week so may be on my way home with the family (Renault Grand Scenic I'm afraid - not the TT  ) If time (and missus :roll: ) allow, I might drop by and say hello


Nice one Paul 

p.s Just park round the corner ok :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try and make a very brief appearance at this meet. I'm staying down on Otford that week so may be on my way home with the family (Renault Grand Scenic I'm afraid - not the TT  ) If time (and missus :roll: ) allow, I might drop by and say hello
> ...


No problem - thought I might have to!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Ive got a spare Audi and TT badge somewhere.If we meet up just before hand ill stick em on,and we can sneek you in.
Doubt anyone will even notice :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Done :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn - Wife wants to come home on Saturday so won't be around afterall


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Damn - Wife wants to come home on Saturday so won't be around afterall


Never mind i'll save the badges for next time :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

OOOoooo forgot to say thanks to Donners and John for my LEEK keyring, I shall treasure it forever, and as we speak it is being couriered to a Swiss bank hidden half way up the Alps to be guarded by a crack team of mountain goats :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster
Ive got a spare Audi and TT badge somewhere.If we meet up just before hand ill stick em on said:


> emmm.. i wonder if you got it from one of the boys in the car park last night??!! :?:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> OOOoooo forgot to say thanks to Donners and John for my LEEK keyring, I shall treasure it forever, and as we speak it is being couriered to a Swiss bank hidden half way up the Alps to be guarded by a crack team of mountain goats :wink: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm visiting my parents in the South of France that week-end but if the flight back from Montpellier is on schedule, I should land in Stansted at 4pm and will head off to Bluewater straight away.

See you all there........ with this Blueflame fitted  hopefully :?

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> I'm visiting my parents in the South of France that week-end but if the flight back from Montpellier is on schedule, I should land in Stansted at 4pm and will head off to Bluewater straight away.
> 
> See you all there........ with this Blueflame fitted  hopefully :?
> 
> Olivier


j'espÃ¨re que l'avion a lieu Ã l'heure  :roll: .....i hope that made sense  :wink:


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya, I should be all 'patched up' by then, so count me in!
Chips away have got my TTR for the day on 16th May so body work should be complete!

Wheels still need refurbing but will have to wait until June for that!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

skinster6 said:


> Hiya, I should be all 'patched up' by then, so count me in!
> Chips away have got my TTR for the day on 16th May so body work should be complete!
> 
> Wheels still need refurbing but will have to wait until June for that!


Your on the list!!  

See you then :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > I'm visiting my parents in the South of France that week-end but if the flight back from Montpellier is on schedule, I should land in Stansted at 4pm and will head off to Bluewater straight away.
> ...


now it didn't but "j'espere que l'avion sera a l'heure en effet :wink: "

I bet your spanish is better :lol:

Anyway, for those who are interested, I'm certainly going to start a GB on wheel refurbishing since I f***d up one of mine thanks to a stupid twat in the Lakes District few weeks ago :evil: :evil: :evil:

talked to Keith at Elite, where I bought my wheels from, who recommended Lepsons in Gilligham (kent)

My mate who runs a garage and is quite picky seconded that so I will call them later this week to see what they can do for me (us :wink: ) pricewise :roll:

other topic, any taker here for this blueflame zost GB  Nick is a bit worried that we don't reach 20 buyers and then not get the big discount :?

again, let me know if you're interested :wink:

Olivier


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Lepsons have a very good reputation, and according to a WW rep it where they send wheels thay can't repair :?

Only prob is i phoned them a while back and the waiting list was huge, in addition to this they were interested in keeping the wheels for a few days as they seem to do everything on mass (this may have changed)

But if you can organise it, turning up on mass may be an idea, We could go ice skating while we wait


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> Lepsons have a very good reputation, and according to a WW rep it where they send wheels thay can't repair :?
> 
> Only prob is i phoned them a while back and the waiting list was huge, in addition to this they were interested in keeping the wheels for a few days as they seem to do everything on mass (this may have changed)
> 
> But if you can organise it, turning up on mass may be an idea, We could go ice skating while we wait


Hi BAMTT

usually, good means expensive so as you're the 4th person to confirm they are good, let's see what sort of price I can negociate.

The bloke from Elite said as well that I would need to leave the kerbed wheel for few days but again they're not far away from my place so I'm not bothered.

i will keep you posted by the end of the week or early next week

nice motor BTW

olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

www.lepsons.com have been recommened to me on many occaision.My brother in law uses them at Foskers ferrari garage at brands hatch.i'll have to ask how much they charge the trade !


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> > Lepsons have a very good reputation, and according to a WW rep it where they send wheels thay can't repair :?
> >
> > Only prob is i phoned them a while back and the waiting list was huge, in addition to this they were interested in keeping the wheels for a few days as they seem to do everything on mass (this may have changed)
> >
> ...


Thks m8 will see at the next meet


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

I would be interested in some sort of 'group repair' aswell guys!
Count me in!

Problem is I need all four alloys refurbed so I dont really wana be leaving my car on bricks in Gillingham, although it might fit in quiet well :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Nolive,

Hi mate, I too need an RS4 wheel refurbished  so keep me posted (rim is currently off the car if it helps)

Hornster count me in for the next meet too, had a great laugh again this month and looking forward to it already, although not to sure about the test drive with Jamie. Did i really say I would do it at the next meet   

Speak Soon

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hornster count me in for the next meet too, had a great laugh again this month and looking forward to it already, although not to sure about the test drive with Jamie. Did i really say I would do it at the next meet
> Speak Soon
> 
> dave_uk


Yes you did!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you next month Dave,your on the list :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> Nolive,
> 
> Hi mate, I too need an RS4 wheel refurbished  so keep me posted (rim is currently off the car if it helps)


No problem dave, one(old type :wink: )RS4 wheel for you to get sorted.

As I said, I will call them by the end of the week to understand exactly the process they use (how long, colour match) and obviously how much they would charge us if we come along with 10 or more wheels to be refurbished 

Then I either will keep that for us Leekers (boo boo  :wink: ) or raise a GB on the Forum 8) .

We'll see how it goes.

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> > Nolive,
> >
> > Hi mate, I too need an RS4 wheel refurbished  so keep me posted (rim is currently off the car if it helps)
> 
> ...


I'd keep it to us for now Olivier.If it all works out ok you can organise another :wink:


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

good work!

thanks allot!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Right, some news about the wheel refurb stuff. and they are not good I'm afraid 

the outcome of my discussion on the phone this morning:

Wheel refurbishing process:

chemically stripped

dents, kerbs refilled

powder coated and/or polished

Leadtime

If we bring the wheels, it's 5 working days from day of supply

If wecome with the car, first possible appointment is first or better 2nd week of June

price

OK, I tried everything I could, arguing that I was recommended their place by few garages, wheels shops like Elite, I was working for FORD even tried to chat the girl up over the phone (despite the voice sounding like 40-45yrs old chick :wink: ) to, in the end, get these quotes :?

Up to 18" Â£50+VAT

19" and above (that's for Horny :wink: ) Â£55+VAT

as I said, I've tried almost everything and I'm a good negotiator when I have to deal with my suppliers, but she clearly didn't want to offer any discounts even on 12+ wheels basis 

they are good, they know that and they use their "position dominante" to keep their prices up :evil:

let mek know what you think guys but to me, it doesn't sound like there's any advantages to go as a GB, sorry 

olivier


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Maybe the accent put her off :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

From the one time i spoke to lepsons they seemed so busy that they were able to turn business away :?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Maybe the accent put her off :wink:


hey ya, cheeky Duck :twisted:

Rather than talking b****s about an accent that I haven't BTW :wink: , can you advise some nice twisty roads araound Harold Wood :?

i'm test driving the Z4M from the BMW dealer overthere tomorrow morning and don't want to do 50mph at2500rpm on the A12 or down to the A127


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

I can tell you a nice route from there pal!
I work in Hainault & often use the country roads to avoid collier row & harold wood, gallows corner ect ect
basically chuck a right out of the bmw garage and go past B&Q (on ind est) chuck a left at the end, then a right at mini r'about the to the end (2miles) T junction with set of lights, right at lights and immediate left!

country roads here we come, go get yourself lost obver there mate, do more rights than lefts or could get back on a/b roads before a proper test drive!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

skinster6 said:


> I can tell you a nice route from there pal!
> I work in Hainault & often use the country roads to avoid collier row & harold wood, gallows corner ect ect
> basically chuck a right out of the bmw garage and go past B&Q (on ind est) chuck a left at the end, then a right at mini r'about the to the end (2miles) T junction with set of lights, right at lights and immediate left!
> 
> country roads here we come, go get yourself lost obver there mate, do more rights than lefts or could get back on a/b roads before a proper test drive!


cheers m8, much appreciated 8)

let's hope that this baby is as good as I've heard and read about :twisted:


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

what one are you test driving?
I test drove a 2.5se before deciding on my TTR
even made an offer on it with px for my old celica but guy wldnt budge over Â£500 so i left it in the end! meant i didnt have to get the 5k loan aswell so prob a smart move! :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I give you a clue (see below) :lol: :wink: the proper one actually :twisted:



> hey ya, cheeky Duck :twisted:
> 
> Rather than talking b****s about an accent that I haven't BTW :wink: , can you advise some nice twisty roads araound Harold Wood :?
> 
> i'm test driving the *Z4M* from the BMW dealer overthere tomorrow morning and don't want to do 50mph at2500rpm on the A12 or down to the A127


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

soz for the oversight there  
my god that car is a weapon!
your obviously further up the food chain than me! lol 
enjoy the ride & the dirty looks from local golf members - haha


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

skinster6 said:


> soz for the oversight there
> my god that car is a weapon!
> your obviously further up the food chain than me! lol
> enjoy the ride & the dirty looks from local golf members - haha


Actually I'm doing some benchmarking for the company I work for 8) only kidding :lol: well maybe not :wink:

I don't like the looks of the Z4 but the engine unit is awsome and I want to see it screaming :twisted: while I push the chassis to the limits (poor Sales guy....he might be expecting a 50yrs old customer :lol: )

I started a CAYMAN S vs Z4M vs 911 (996) Carrera S vs MkII TT RS back to back comparison few months ago in germany, so after the PORSCHE, the BMer'd better be good 

Not to mention the TT......if they put a men's engine in it :twisted:

Back to the original topic, what do you reckon guys about the wheel refurb stuff?????


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> Back to the original topic, what do you reckon guys about the wheel refurb stuff?????


Did they say they would do it on the day while we wait ?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the original topic, what do you reckon guys about the wheel refurb stuff?????
> ...


yep I assume so.

Since I'm going to make some further mod to my car, I'm not too much in a rush.
But I might be asking shortly for how many guys here and how many wheels are concerned before confirming that it will be a "while we wait" job.

So interest now :? , who, how many and size (No Horny,it's not your knob size I'm asking here :roll: everybody knows you've got a short one :lol: :wink: ) of wheels


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

i need all four doing! 18's
cld bring a little scouser with me to speed up the process?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 187#678187


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the accent put her off :wink:
> ...


Go up the A127 turn left onto the A128 down to double roundabout turn left and through the lanes when you get to traffic lights either turn left or go straight.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I was hoping to get a good shine on my knob :wink: 

Â£55+ vat   Well i need two doing 

I've just spoken to my brother in law ( He works for www.foskers.com )who thinks they pay jepsons Â£35+vat per wheel trade price..He's gonna confirm this for me tomorrow.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Now your just showing off :wink:  . Still waiting for him to bring a fezza to a meet


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


would be nice wouldn't it!! :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Yes  Would be even nicer if we could all have a turn at driving it


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Hi John,

let me know how it goes from your side indeed, not happy with the poor result I got :evil:

PS: will post about the Z4M drive on the MK2 forum but just as a teaser, the brakes packed up after only few miles of B roads around Dunton    sounded like pistons in the callipers were not back in position, rubbing against something and squealing like a pig :? You should have seen the face of the Sales guy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

hi guys, have any of you lot got any ideas?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63104


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

skinster6 said:


> hi guys, have any of you lot got any ideas?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63104


Hi Skinster

highly recommended, in a first place by Nando, and confirmed that very friendly and professional (no bu*****rs)

Shilton Brian L & Co Ltd 
73 Lindsey St, Epping, CM16 6RD 
Tel: 01992 574341

John,

Sorry to be pushy but any joy with Lepsons on a discount for our damaged wheels. I've read few threads about wheel refurb and difficult to get lees than for 50+VAT from very known and respectable companies apparently

buth then hey, you've got connections you godfather :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi I just came across this post - is there a group buy on wheel repair planned as part of this meet? If so I'll be interested in getting 2 done so long as they can promise a quality finish.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Naresh said:


> Hi I just came across this post - is there a group buy on wheel repair planned as part of this meet? If so I'll be interested in getting 2 done so long as they can promise a quality finish.


it's because we wanted to keep that quiet, only for us :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lepsons seem to be very very very good so let's hope that we can get a discount on the 50+VAT quote I got last week :roll:


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

good work guys, keep me posted and thanks for the tip with the bodyshop guy!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I just came across this post - is there a group buy on wheel repair planned as part of this meet? If so I'll be interested in getting 2 done so long as they can promise a quality finish.
> ...


I havn't forgotten mate :wink: Just waiting for my brother in law to get back to me.He did say though that they normally pick the wheels up from them on a tuesday and deliver them back on a thursday :?

Still dont know how we are gonna get round this really :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Cool, I'll be up for getting my wheels done plus make the Leek Meet!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Cool, I'll be up for getting my wheels done plus make the Leek Meet!


Dont count on getting your wheels done on a sunday night at the pub :lol:

We'll have to sort something out for that,probably a saturday.

Still up for the sunday meet?? :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Naresh said:
> ...


Thanks for the feedback John 8)

Leaving the wheels for a couple of days wouldn't be a problem but it's the fuel costs to go there twice then which may put me off this GB if the quote is nowhere near the 30quid you mentionned :?

If I find a, good, company near my place who can do that within the day, then I will go for it 

Let's discuss that at the next meet maybe, I've postponed my trip to the south of France to the week-end after so I will be on time to see you at Bluewater guys 

Naresh,

hope the weather will be fine over the week-end (I'm so naive sometime :lol: )for you to paint the rest of the callipers and do a bit of a show off at the meet then :wink:

PS: I've got my appointment to see the new TT at the Forum in London for the 31st of May 8) and thus without having bought any new AUDI cars, ever, Mr Duck :evil:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

So who gets these appointments to see the new TT - is it only for a select few?

Nolive - its chucking it down here so I can't go anywhere near my calipers this weekend! 
The fronts look great though..............after 4 coats!!!


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Add me to the list please John

Cheers


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Naresh said:


> So who gets these appointments to see the new TT - is it only for a select few?
> 
> Nolive - its chucking it down here so I can't go anywhere near my calipers this weekend!
> The fronts look great though..............after 4 coats!!!


Hi Naresh,

I got my appointment by contacting directly AUDI MAYFAIR 02074950000.Ask for the Sales department and you should get your slot.

I'm booked for the 31st at 5:30Pm

Don't worry about the axle stands, I will fit my exhaust using a proper ramp so I shouldn't need them in the next few weeks...

Blimey 4 coats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Add me to the list please John
> 
> Cheers


Ok Ray see you then mate  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Update on the lepsons thingy.Just spoken to my brother in law,he says lepsons charge 37+vat trade per wheel 

Now hes in talks with one of the employes to see what they can do for us,poss 40+vat perhaps.Trade price if were lucky  
We will probably need to guarantee 10 or more cars on the day maybe i dunno,lets see what they say.As soon as i hear anything ill let you all know. :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Hi John, Are they any good with the RS4 stylee wheels as i hear they are a bitch to match


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

John,

Its sounds promising. I'm sure we will be able to find 10 people, minimum, interested in getting their wheels done.

let's see how it goes

Thanks for your efforts

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Tony,
we can ask them once we sort out a deal :wink:

Olivier,

Fingers crossed :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Tony,
> we can ask them once we sort out a deal :wink:
> 
> Olivier,
> ...


yes agreed.

they've got a very good reputation so i'm up for a trip to Kent if Horny gets us a good deal

if not, you've certainly noticed on the main forum the thread about whell refurb started by Wak. One of the companies mentionned is located nearby Hemel Hampstead so I may use them as a back-up :?

no way that I get Wicked wheels to touch my nice rims :evil:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Been chatting to maidstone audi sales dept today.I went in to arrange my dashpod fitting.

They are intrested in inviting us LEEKers to their MKII launch,not sure when it is yet though.

Any i may be able to get them to bring one to a meet when they get a demonstrator.They were very keen ,i was quite surprised.

I know BAMTT has had some trouble with the sevice dept but they are the closest to me so no harm in giving the sales guy's a try.
I did mention to him about bringing an RS4 along :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Been chatting to maidstone audi sales dept today.I went in to arrange my dashpod fitting.
> 
> They are intrested in inviting us LEEKers to their MKII launch,not sure when it is yet though.
> 
> ...


Whilst looking for a RS4. I phoned Maidstone. The young lad sounded very eager to sell me one. Despite them not having any for order. However he did phone back later to say he could get me one just as i was signing my name in Harold Wood. Better luck next time. However he seemed ok to me and he did return my call. Audi Sales i tihnk are generally very good. I find its the service dept that lets them down.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi guys !
i should be there next week, see you all and look forward to meet the new faces! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> hi guys !
> i should be there next week, see you all and look forward to meet the new faces! :wink:


Wondered where you were?? :wink:

See you there!! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> hi guys !
> i should be there next week, see you all and look forward to meet the new faces! :wink:


See you there, can we chomp on your nuts again :lol:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Guys,

I've just booked a last minute holiday to Zante going this Thursday so I won't be able to make it Sunday 

Hope you all have a good night and i'll be thinking of you all as i sip a cold beer on the balcony overlooking the sea


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've just booked a last minute holiday to Zante going this Thursday so I won't be able to make it Sunday
> 
> Hope you all have a good night and i'll be thinking of you all as i sip a cold beer on the balcony overlooking the sea


So whats the difference?? :lol: :lol: :lol:








apart from about 60 degrees.Have a good time mate :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

That aint good. I hope you suffer from numurous hangovers and sunburn as punishment


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've just booked a last minute holiday to Zante going this Thursday so I won't be able to make it Sunday
> 
> Hope you all have a good night and i'll be thinking of you all as i sip a cold beer on the balcony overlooking the sea


oh what a shame, you are going to miss the disposable BBQ and steaks and kebabs i was going to bring this week!!! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Ill bring me sausage!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Oi, a BBQ is on its way and you didn't tell me :evil:

I'll bring "les merguez, les poivrons, les gambas et les saucisses" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Where were these taken Olivier? Very nice indeed 8)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nolive/testsig%202.jpg


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Where were these taken Olivier? Very nice indeed 8)
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nolive/testsig%202.jpg


Looks like HOrnchurch to me. Is that the Thames in the background? :wink:

My money is on Cornwall.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Where were these taken Olivier? Very nice indeed 8)
> ...


Hornchurch yeah sure :lol: :lol:

you were half right ryan.

left hand side picture is St Ives and the view from our room in the guest house was even nicer  8)

On the right hand side, we took the picture when we visited the Lakes District over Easter. The location is Shap Abbey. superb 8)

so this BBQ, what time then :wink: weather forecast looks good


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Right. I know the BBQ stuff was launched as a joke but why not?

I know TESCO sell disposable barbecues for very little money and we would simply need to find a suitable place.

Is there a park or some land nearby Bluewater we could use.

sorry if it sounds silly or a bit naive but if the weather is indeed getting better and better....

let me know what you think chaps

olivier, in a mood for some grilled saussages and red peppers


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Right. I know the BBQ stuff was launched as a joke but why not?
> 
> I know TESCO sell disposable barbecues for very little money and we would simply need to find a suitable place.
> 
> ...


We'll i can't think of anywhere nearby,can anyone else?? :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

See you all later then chaps  :wink:

Forum members attending:

1. TT heHornster 
2. BAMTT 
3. Nando 
4. Renton72 
5. Donners 
6. genocidalduck 
7. Nolive (Poss) 
8. skinster6 
9. dave_uk 
10. Rayrush1 
11.jandrews (poss) 
12.ttmonkey (poss) 
13.a18eem 
14.Hornsters mate from work with his S4 (after a vagcom check if poss)


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

Gonna have to bail out of this one, hurt my shoulder/back in a tug of war competition yesterday [smiley=oops.gif] Cant look to the right or lift my arm. My team still won though and I managed to get my picture in the local papers! :lol:

Have a good time guys, I'll be waiting for the next one!

Ant


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wimp.....It aint gunna be the same without you.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Gonna have to bail out of this one, hurt my shoulder/back in a tug of war competition yesterday [smiley=oops.gif] Cant look to the right or lift my arm. My team still won though and I managed to get my picture in the local papers! :lol:
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo    

Ok mate take care :wink:


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice to see some of you, sorry couldn't stay too long, had some friends coming over...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good meet guys...Mr Andrews your a wimp. It was only at the tolls it was busy. Was through in minutes. You would have made it.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

ttmonkey said:


> Nice to see some of you, sorry couldn't stay too long, had some friends coming over...


Nice to meet you too Nadeem.

Catch you all next month


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good to see everyone again see you all ont he 2nd

Nando see you on the 25th


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Nando see you on the 25th


Indeed Tony - see you in a few weeks


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice to see you all again 

Hope you can stay a bit longer next time tt_monkey .Was nice to see another black roadster 8)

Heres the next one guy's post if you can make it  :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 148#692148


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Good to see everyone again see you all ont he 2nd
> 
> Nando see you on the 25th


Just realised, you are the guy I bought the Xbox 360 game from....

Doh!!!

Good to meet you, see you on the 2nd


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good pics Horny.


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Have a couple of pics to add myself tonight.,...
































































Oh and John....great call re photobucket...soooo easy to use

Jonno


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Good to see everyone, a good meet. See you all on the 2nd!

Great photos.

Chris


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Dave,

Phone holder link attached

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/interior.asp ... uct=101260

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Heres my effort on the photograpic front, mobile jobby, nothing like Mr Andrews weapon  :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

good to see you all.

nice to meet you Nadeem. good you gave some competition in the roadster area to John H.:lol: :wink:

John H.

Sorry if I sounded pushy about the wheel refurb  but I'm so gutted they are scuffed :evil: I'd like to get that sorted before Gaydon so let me know how it goes with Lepsons 

John A. Oops  got name wrong so Mr Avus silver V6 who tried to catch up last night on the way to the pub :twisted: and has a very nice motor :wink: pleasesee below

(note to Olivier, make an effort to remember names of english people you meet come on, it's either John or Dave, not that complicated :lol: )

You definitively should go for a red interior :roll: don't worry about the blue ones, I know someone who will be happy to look after them :wink:

Allez, sur ce, je vais un peu travailler.

See you in Gaydon for those who can make it since I will be in CHINA at the time of the next meet in Bluewater I'm afraid.

olivier

PS: Nice photos indeed


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> John A. Oops  got name wrong so Mr Avus silver V6 who tried to catch up last night on the way to the pub :twisted: and has a very nice motor :wink: pleasesee below
> 
> (note to Olivier, make an effort to remember names of english people you meet come on, it's either John or Dave, not that complicated :lol: )


Dave :roll: Nice to meet you Olivier


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > John A. Oops  got name wrong so Mr Avus silver V6 who tried to catch up last night on the way to the pub :twisted: and has a very nice motor :wink: pleasesee below
> ...


Hi Dave, nice to meet you too 

Actually, and I'm feelling embarassed again  It's the other V6 owner I was refering to in my note :roll:

The one who teach his 5yrs old kid how to make money from poor TT owners dying for a certain blonde girl phone number :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


I'm Tony (Avus 225) :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


here we go, Olivier got confused with english names again and is feeling quite embarassed now

Sorry Tony and nice to meet you again 

It wasn't you indeed struggling to keep up, it was Dave :wink:

Dave, you've got an offer about your seats. Do I have to deal with your kid :lol: :wink:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

renton72 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Phone holder link attached
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Chris, see ya soon.

dave_uk


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> It wasn't you indeed struggling to keep up, it was Dave :wink


On account of his Sub-woofer :lol: :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Hi All,

If your not confussed by this lot you never will be [smiley=behead.gif]

Aye it was me dave_uk in the avus 3.2! & I just realised my handbrake is stuck on at the moment [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] Honest :wink:

As for my interior, little Scott is a hardened negotiator as I well know cause he is always getting things out of me [smiley=kid.gif]. I wouldn't take him on if i was you 

See you all soon

dave_uk


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> Hi All,
> 
> If your not confussed by this lot you never will be [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> ...


Actually I was confused by the two avus silver present at the meet plus my problem with english names and there you go....all the mess above :? :lol: :wink:

as per the negotiations with little Scott, my housemate has two little, and absolutely adorable, girls 3 and 6yrs of age :-*

let's see if he can resist :lol:

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone else up for the july meet http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63985

Only got five on the list.Normally about 15 by now.Just checking


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Anyone else up for the july meet http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63985
> 
> Only got five on the list.Normally about 15 by now.Just checking


John,

You havent updated the list as im not on there and i have said that i will be attending on the 2nd July.

You just cant get the staff these days! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else up for the july meet http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63985
> ...


Ok ok!!! :? Its done now...i am sorry!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Ok ok!!! :? Its done now...i am sorry!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

